# Your favorite weather apps on iPhone or Android



## Nick (Nov 7, 2012)

Any preferences? Looking for some suggestions, been using the Weather Channel one for a while but I'm not overly impressed with it. 

Where's the Snowforecast app???:smash:


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 7, 2012)

I use the Weather Channel app for Android for day-to-day weather, though I have Fancy Widgets on my homescreen to give me a quick graphic (cloud, sun, moon, etc.) plus the temp and my location via Accuweather.

For snow reports I have Ski & Snow Report and Ski Report from OnTheSnow. I like Ski & Snow Report for the alerts and maps features - links directly to the resort's website trail map to view open trails. Hard to see sometimes on a small screen, but useful if you're not going to a familiar ski area.

Now, if you could time an alert to _before_ the snow came, like "fake sick at the office this afternoon," _that_ would be something...


----------



## A.J. (Nov 7, 2012)

I like Wunderground for iPhone.  Not sure if they have it for Android.  You can choose from multiple local weather stations.  Forecasts tend to be pretty accurate.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> Where's the Snowforecast app???:smash:



I know...I'm anxious too.  We would've had it out by now with the relaunched site....buuuuuut, since we decided to retool the entire site _again_, the app will be based on that code instead.  As far as I know, should be early Dec.


----------



## skifree (Nov 7, 2012)

i use weather channel/wunderground and noaa apps an then try to figure out my own weather based on the different info.

as of now im expecting rain /1 inch/and or 3 to 5    

take out the dart board


----------

